# The bloody patch has turned into a lump



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

So the bloody patch on Luna's chest has now turned into a lump (it's been about a month and a half since I noticed the bloody patch) I took her to the vets and they said it could be cancer but they would know without removing it. The vet said that removing it could be a problem because mice have a tendency to keep pulling their stitches out. I just wanted to know if anyone had any experience with mice & stitches, and just generally some advice as to whether to have it removed or not (I'd like to know if it is cancerous, but I don't want to put her through any unnecessary stress). The lump is on her chest and is about the diameter of a pea


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Mice will chew anything and everything but I reduce the likelihood of them doing damage by burying stitches where possible and using surgical glue. However in mice almost all mammary masses are malignant and spread, and the chances are she will grow another one within a few months if this one is removed


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Hmm, I was thinking, if I knew it was cancer I would probably put her to sleep, because I don't want her to suffer at all, but if it's not then I don't want to cause her pain


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If it was a bloody spot from an injury it could be an abcess......did the vet rule that out??...


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

He did, he said it was a growth or a tumour but he wouldn't be able to say if it was cancerous or not without removing it and testing it.

I am seriously considering getting it removed, do you think I can request that the wound is glued rather than sutured? I checked her over today and it looks like it's gotten bigger, again, she keeps scratching it and getting blood everywhere










That is a picture of the area before it became a lump, so you can get an idea of the location


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not an unlikely location for a mammary tumor at all, and most vets will accept the logic that mice take glued wounds much better than sutured wounds. Unfortunately, if the tumor is quite large, he may have to make a large incision to get it out, making glue less reasonable.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

It's about 6mm across, I don't know what's considered big for a mouse! If I do decide to go for surgery it will get done this weekend if my vets can fit me in


----------

